

Show HN: GaIn Index. Data visualization site.  - brunosan
http://gain.globalai.org/

======
plainOldText
I'm just curious, how long did it take you to build this? There are a lot of
js frameworks put to work here :))

~~~
brunosan
First Github commit happened on July 29th. Today was the launch date. As for
the data itself, the model went through several consultation rounds for over
8-ish months.

------
AdesR
Built with node.js, backbone.js, mapbox, d3.js, modestmaps.js and more.

